# Cold Weather and Fibro?



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

How does the cold affect your fibro? My fibromyalgia is well under control as long as I don't overdo it at work. I live in the Arizona desert, but am considering a move to Montana. I'm concerned about the cold weather. Is your fibro worse when it is cold? Any input would be appreciated. ThanksAZ


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi AZ:I live in Ontario, Canada and cold weather is part of life here. I don't do as well in the cold weather. I find that as soon as fall comes (I'm not sure if it has anything to do with less sunlight) I start getting more achey. Winter is the hardest time for me, I tend to get cold and stiffen up. It's not unusual for me to take a bath or shower 3 times a day just to warm up. I try to keep warm with extra socks, slippers, sweaters. I think it is the dampness in the air, because I also find that in the summer I don't handle the humidity too well.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thanks Weener,I was afraid of that. I find I get more achey when it gets into the 60s, which is cold for here. I can't imagine how it would be in a truly cold climate. I think before we make a big move it would be wise to see how I manage in the cold, perhaps vacation in Montana for a few weeks this winter.AZ


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi,I agree with weener! Cold, damp weather and when it rains; then the FM acts up very bad. I live in Sweden and I canï¿½t say I look forward to the winter at all. Probably it is a good idea to see how you respsons to cold and rainy weather, not everyone have this problem. Take care, Mio


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi AZ! I live in the south and I keep an electric blanket next to my recliner from October until late April. I crank the heat level up to HI and toast all evening. It does help. It may take a while sometimes. I also use it when the chills hit and it helps me relax and relaxing helps the level of pain to ease somewhat. No matter where you live weather is a prime factor in how you will feel. Cold winter rains bother me the most. Hope this helps some! JM


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi AZmom1 I live in Montana, I think it depends on where in Montana you are thinking of living. Also, Montana gets cold yes, but it is not a real humid state. I live in northwest Montana (in the middle of fires right now!). I do have days of being uncomfortable with the cold, but the heat affects me more I'd say. I have found that if I bundle up and take a walk and get my "motors running!" that I warm up better than putting more clothes on etc. because the chill is coming from the inside. It can be 80 degrees outside and I can have the chills. I do have a treadmill, so when the roads/trails (I like to walk in the mountains) are icy, I can walk in my basement! DeeDee


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi DD,We're thinking about the Flathead Valley, and we especially Whitefish. I absolutely fell in love with the area. So it's a "dry cold" huh? Here we say 110 is a "dry heat."That's an interesting thought, that's it's the humidity rather that the cold. I've noticed my worst day are on cold/rainy days, but I assumed it was the cold. Thanks for your help.AZ


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

AZMom, I finally have a "free" moment and feel up to it for a change, so when I saw your topic, I thought I'd give you my "version". According to my Doctor, cold weather of any kind will amplify Fibromyalgia pain and tenderness. It is important to stay warm. I have always been a person who is cold most of the time; regardless of the weather. BUT, I do seem to get stiffer and more painful during the fall and winter months (I live in Wisconsin). I bundle in layers when the temperature starts to dip and I live in sweatshirts a good share of the summer, too. Except for days that are in the high seventies or warmer. I have noticed this summer that when we had high-humidity days, I had more pain and the bottoms of my feet hurt for much of the summer for the first time ever. Could hardly walk on them for a couple of weeks. I wish we could afford to move to a "warmer" and "drier" climate, but I guess I'll have to settle for an electric blanket and a blazing fire in the fireplace to warm "them bones". And lots of turtlenecks, sweatshirts, and long underwear!!!! And "fuzzies" and thick wool socks for those toes of mine!!! And how about one of those beautiful whirlpool tubs with candles lit all around and champagne cooling on ice!!!??? Am I dreamin'? Needless to say........I'm not looking forward to the cold weather approaching all too soon. Where did that summer go!?!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2000)

Hi Again







Whitefish is 3 hours north of me. My folks live in Kalispell, which is 20 minutes south of Whitefish. It is colder there than Lolo. Usually by only a few degrees. If you love outdoor activities, hiking, skiing, boating, fishing, or just sitting on a porch with the view, you will really enjoy the area too. It is very beautiful. Let me know if you need other info. DeeDee


----------

